# Make your own yarn bowl from wooden bowl



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

http://www.instructables.com/id/Bamboo-Yarn-Bowl/

The first page shows the first step, scroll down and click the NEXT button. I have seen these wooden bowls at Goodwill and other Thrift stores for cheap! Maybe you already have one in the back of your cupboard!


----------



## mrssnakeboy (Oct 22, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## SilverWeb (Aug 20, 2011)

Wow, never thought of that! Really nice yarn bowl and much less expensive than some I have seen. Thank you!


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Very nice, cheaper than buying one already made! Thank you!!


----------



## patchz (Apr 4, 2012)

Not bad and prety easy too


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Just sent the link to my boyfriend. It should take him a lot less time (and money) than the socks I am knitting for him _right now_...


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

TammyK said:


> Just sent the link to my boyfriend. It should take him a lot less time (and money) than the socks I am knitting for him _right now_...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## happycrafter (Sep 19, 2012)

Wow, how clever is that, I'd love one of those.


----------



## she_d_1 (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks for the link. I have a bowl I have been thinking of converting to a yarn bowl but had not gotten the courage to start. now ..."game is on"lol


----------



## knottyknittershop (Mar 16, 2012)

So cool! Oh hubby, I have a honey do for you!
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Vique (Oct 28, 2011)

Beautiful !!!!!!


----------



## JeanJ (Jul 12, 2011)

Just showed this to my husband and HINT, HINT, and a big smile said, "You could do this!" He said he'll start looking for bowls when he's out on an 'adventure'. Hope he finds one as I really want a yarn bowl!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Hey, Stablebummom Thanks soooo much for posting this. A few months ago I asked my husband if he (or I) could use my dremmel to make my own yarn bowl.... exactly like they were showing here. 

My only concern was that using a pieced bamboo bowl (as the one in the tutorial) would cause the pieces to come apart. I can see from the tutorial that I need not worry about ruining my bowl! I am now on my way down to the tool box to get to work!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mtopar (Oct 23, 2011)

Very nice!!


----------



## Seoulborn (Feb 3, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Hey, Stablebummom Thanks soooo much for posting this. A few months ago I asked my husband if he (or I) could use my dremmel to make my own yarn bowl.... exactly like they were showing here.
> 
> My only concern was that using a pieced bamboo bowl (as the one in the tutorial) would cause the pieces to come apart. I can see from the tutorial that I need not worry about ruining my bowl! I am now on my way down to the tool box to get to work!
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


I, too, have been noodling on making my own so was glad to see this tutorial verify my thought process. Please be sure to post your results AmyKnits!


----------



## Betulove (Mar 11, 2011)

Thank you so much. Going toward Ikea this week will pick me up a bowl. I have everything it takes to make one. Thank you again Betty


----------



## sewknitbeadgrandma (Nov 1, 2012)

TammyK said:


> Just sent the link to my boyfriend. It should take him a lot less time (and money) than the socks I am knitting for him _right now_...


LOL...no bowl...no socks


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Great idea, thanks :thumbup:


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

Thanks! I emailed the link to my husband


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

sewknitbeadgrandma said:


> TammyK said:
> 
> 
> > Just sent the link to my boyfriend. It should take him a lot less time (and money) than the socks I am knitting for him _right now_...
> ...


Ransom! I love it! :lol:


----------



## jwkiwi (Oct 9, 2011)

What a great idea


----------

